# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اربعة ﻻ يغفر لهم ليلة  القدر

## ابو همام

*فقيل  :  ومن هؤﻻء اﻻربع ؟
قال :  مدمن خمر..عاق والديه ..قاطع الرحم ..ومشاحن 
قيل  : يارسول  الله  ومن  المشاحن ؟
قال : هو  المصارم  الذى  ﻻيكلم  اخاه  فوق ثﻻث ليالى وﻻيغفر لمن اغتاب   حتى  يسامحه  من اعتابه 


اللهم  انى سامحت  وعفوت  عن كل من اغتابنى  فاعفو عنى  
ليغفر الله  عنى وعنكم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بارك الله لي ولك
وجزاك كل خير اخي الحبيب ابوهمام
والعفو والعافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لاتجعل منهم

جزيت خيرا حبيبنا أبو همام
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اللهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً
*

----------


## yassirali66

* اللهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً
وياريت احمد  جعفر يصفح عني ويتصل بي تلفونيا
آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بارك الله لي ولك
وجزاك كل خير اخي الحبيب ابوهمام
والعفو والعافية



العفو  والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم لاتجعل منهم

جزيت خيرا حبيبنا أبو همام



اللهم  امين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

اللهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او 
شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً



العفو  والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اللهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى 
او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً



العفو  والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 
اللهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً
وياريت احمد  جعفر يصفح عني ويتصل بي تلفونيا
آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
 



اللهم  اميييين
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*للهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً
ارجو من الجميع ان يسامحني

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					


للهم انى أشهدك انى قد عفوت عن كل من خاصمنى او خاصمته او شاحننى او شاحنته،
فاغفر لى فى هذا الشهر الكريم،
وجزاك الله خيراً
ارجو من الجميع ان يسامحني




العفو   والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*اللهم لا تجعلنا من هؤلاء......... وبلغنا ليلة القدر
*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم اغفر وارحم واعفو وانت خير الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو
 فاعفو عنا جميعا يا رحيم يا ودود يا غافر الذنوب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DERNA
					

اللهم لا تجعلنا من هؤلاء......... وبلغنا ليلة القدر



اللهم  اميييين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

اللهم اغفر وارحم واعفو وانت خير الراحمين



اللهم  اميييين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو
 فاعفو عنا جميعا يا رحيم يا ودود يا غافر الذنوب




اللهم   اميييييين
                        	*

----------

